# DHCP Lease Failed and no Bootloader?



## orphansec (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello all 

I am trying to download FreeBSD 10.1 on a Lenovo V570 (laptop).

I am unable to obtain a routing table/IP address.
Secondly, when I reboot after installation there is nothing there. I just get a Boot menu that allows me to select  "Fedora,CD,HDD,Lan,Windows Boot manager"

I've tried Googling it to no avail.

Thanks to anyone that helps and sorry for the bother.

Edit:
I don't know if its important but after installation a page pops up similar to Freebsd FreeBSD. I get the WIC and what looks like IPv6 Addresses (0x000   Client  FE80:0000) then it throws an error about DHCP.

So I think it's trying to connect to the internet before an OS is starting up?

I'm only having problems with FreeBSD, Fedora boots fine.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 21, 2015)

orphansec said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am trying to download FreeBSD 10.1 on a Lenovo V570 (laptop).
> 
> I am unable to obtain a routing table/IP address.


What networking is configured during the installer?  Are you using wireless or a wired interface?  If you drop to live CD mode, what interfaces get listed when you run `ifconfig`



orphansec said:


> Secondly, when I reboot after installation there is nothing there. I just get a Boot menu that allows me to select  "Fedora,CD,HDD,Lan,Windows Boot manager"
> 
> I've tried Googling it to no avail.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that helps and sorry for the bother.


Is this a much older laptop?  Some searching myself shows a bunch of stuff from years ago.  Perhaps GPT support is an issue.  It would help to know if you attempted to use the normal image or a UEFI image.  Can you post the full name of the ISO you tried to use?



orphansec said:


> Edit:
> I don't know if its important but after installation a page pops up similar to Freebsd FreeBSD. I get the WIC and what looks like IPv6 Addresses (0x000   Client  FE80:0000) then it throws an error about DHCP.
> 
> So I think its trying to connect to the internet before an OS is starting up?
> ...



FE80 is the prefix for IPv6 link local.  This address would be assigned regardless when IPv6 is activated.  Can you explain what "WIC" is?


----------



## orphansec (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.
I’ve downloaded almost all FreeBSD-10.1 versions and tried them out. Also tried 9.3.

FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-dvd1
FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-disc1
FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-memstick
FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-uefi-memstick
FreeBSD-9.3-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1

When installing I’ve tried both wireless and wired. Wireless will give me a "DHCP lease acquisition failed". Wired will take a second during DHCP set up, then will move on and ask if I want to configure IPv6 (which I’ve tried and denied IPv6 several times too). All resulting in me not being able to ping inside or outside of my own network. After what seems like a normal installation (if wired) I reboot and nothing is saved.

WIC = wireless internet card. (I want to say I learned this terminology in my cisco CCNA classes, I could be wrong its been awhile.)

I'm a Cyber Sec student and I would drool over FreeBSD on my laptop, so I tip my hat to you sir, thank you for your time.

I will try another FreeBSD-10.1 installation and will take notes for a better reply, thanks again.

Just tried FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-uefi-dvd1  it took several minutes to boot then crashed. Booted into Live CD of FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-dvd1:

```
root@~ # ifconfig
iwno: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULITCAST>metric  0 mtu 2290
  ether 40:XX:XX:XX:XX:d0
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media:IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
  status: no carrier
re0: flags=8802<BRAODCAST,SIMPLEX,MULITCAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options= 8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
  ether f0:XX:XX:XX:XX:83
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect (baseT/UTP <half-duplex>)
  status:active
lo0: flags=8049
  etc
  etc
  inet 127.0.0.1
```
Again after installation I get:

```
Intel undi pxe-2.1 (build 083)
this product is covered by one or more of the following patents:
US5,307,459,etc..etc...
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller series v2.35 (06/14/10)
client mac addr: f0 XX XX XX XX 83 GUID: 5c6c78c0-37e8-11e1-afb6-9844d1012058
DHCP...>:<
Then client mac addr is removed and the below pops up in its place
Pxe-e61: media test failure check cable
PXE-MOF: exiting pxe rom
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 22, 2015)

orphansec said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I’ve downloaded almost all FreeBSD-10.1 versions and tried them out. Also tried 9.3.
> 
> FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-dvd1
> ...



I'm not extremely knowledgeable on the wireless part so it may be best to save that part for later.  For the wired part, if it only takes a second it sounds like it got an address.  Did it have valid nameserver information on the next screen after IPv6?  From a live CD, run `dhclient re0` to get an address on the re(4) NIC you mention below.  The IPv6 is on your local network issuing a RA with the info.



orphansec said:


> WIC = wireless internet card. (I want to say I learned this terminology in my Cisco CCNA classes, I could be wrong its been awhile.)


I'm thinking of WIC as in the WAN cards for like T1 lines now that you mention the Cisco part.  I guess they can be wireless too.



orphansec said:


> I'm a Cyber Sec student and I would drool over FreeBSD on my laptop, so I tip my hat to you sir, thank you for your time.
> 
> I will try another FreeBSD-10.1 installation and will take notes for a better reply, thanks again.
> 
> ...



I found some discussion on the Kubuntu forums regarding that laptop and EFI.  It may be something to research.  I looked at it briefly and it seems like either sticking with the UEFI ISOs and leave EFI on in the BIOS or try turning off EFI and using one of the normal ISOs is the way to go. The better notes would be helpful as well, particularly with the "took several minutes to boot then crashed" comment.  Otherwise, I think it would be worth doing some reading on that laptop model booting from EFI/GPT and none EFI OS's.

https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-57180.html



orphansec said:


> Again after installation I get:
> 
> ```
> Intel undi pxe-2.1 (build 083)
> ...



This on it's own is just the BIOS trying to boot over LAN and has nothing to do with FreeBSD.  In context with the situation the BIOS may not have been able to identify the hard drive as a bootable device in line with the EFI comments above so tried LAN boot next.


----------



## orphansec (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you kindly for the help and your time.

Will post back with results, thanks.

Edit:

```
root@:~ # dhclient re0
DHCPISCOVER on re0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
DHCPISCOVER on re0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
DHCPISCOVER on re0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPISCOVER on re0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
No DHCPOFFERS recieved.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
```
I’ve checked through the BIOS and didn't see any options for UEFI/EFI. Am I missing something; sorry if I sound stupid, I’m just very new still. Only thing I noticed in BIOS was "Sata controller mode" and "Intel virtualization".

When I configured DHCP for IPv4 I would get a 3-5 minute pause while it was "acquiring the DHCP lease" then it moved on to IPv6, leaving me to think everything was OK (which it wasn't). I want to say I get prompted for IPv4 and IPv6 for name resolver info which in both cases every time was empty.

Forgive me if I sound stupid but I would only need to...

```
Search   "home"
DNS #1  "192.168.1.1"
DNS #2
DNS #3
```
for the DNS resolver right?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 24, 2015)

Re-ordered quotes for clarity:


orphansec said:


> ```
> root@:~ # dhclient re0
> DHCPISCOVER on re0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
> DHCPISCOVER on re0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
> ...


Normally if it gets a DHCP address during the install it only takes a second or two, not 3-5 minutes.  As you've shown at the CLI no address is being received.  Do you have network issues on your LAN?  Perhaps we can try to focus on a basic check of the driver and network connectivity:

Driver -- `dmesg | less -p ^re`:  Post the lines above and below the NIC information.

Network -- Assuming 192.168.1.0/24 is your local network, try assigning an address in that range with `ifconfig re0 192.168.1.250/24` and checking connectivity.  Do you have layer 1 connectivity (link lights) on your laptop and switch?  Try pinging your gateway -- `ping 192.168.1.1` assuming that is your gateway.  Do you see the layer 2 neighbor (MAC address) in `arp -an`?  Does that ping to the IP address of the gateway work (layer 3)?



orphansec said:


> Forgive me if I sound stupid but I would only need to...
> 
> ```
> Search   "home"
> ...


Everybody is new once.  Once you get the hang of the docs you'll see info is not hard to find.  The resolv.conf(5) page describes it all.  It would be more like this and normally the `dhclient re0` command would take care of building this for you.

```
search home.lan
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```



orphansec said:


> I’ve checked through the BIOS and didn't see any options for UEFI/EFI. Am I missing something; sorry if I sound stupid, I’m just very new still. Only thing I noticed in BIOS was "Sata controller mode" and "Intel virtualization".


I'm just speculating based off the brief discussion I had read.  Reading closer I see you mentioned Fedora in your original post.  Does that work just fine?  I would think if that works the hardware would have no issue booting from either a normal or UEFI install.


----------



## orphansec (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey sorry I got really busy...

Yeah Windows7 and Fedora installs and runs with no problem.

I've had problems installing Kali Linux and FreeBSD. Kali will not boot from CD at all (no live CD or install).

FreeBSD will allow me to install but doesn't obtain a DHCP lease and when I reboot after installation there is no bootloader it's like I was never there.

I attempted to install FreeBSD10.1 DVD to my main Desktop this morning and ran into the same problem with acquiring a DHCP lease, so I'm looking into the router config now.

Thank you so much for the HQ help


Edit:
After resetting my router, I was able to get a DHCP lease but still had DNS problems. I fixed it by...


```
orphansec@FreeBSD : ) cat /etc/resolv.conf
# 192.168.1.1
127.0.0.1
```
After removing the comment everything worked fine again. Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 4, 2015)

orphansec said:


> Edit:
> After resetting my router, I was able to get a DHCP lease but still had DNS problems. I fixed it by...
> 
> 
> ...



I'm assuming the "nameserver" key word is in there as well.  Just guessing but you may have started the local_unbound service as that would set nameserver 127.0.0.1.


----------



## orphansec (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes sir, I did at sysinstall.

KK after building my kernel last night I lost my NIC again.


```
dhclient re0
re0: ........no link
```

I just re installed the entire OS and noticed that I lose the green light on the router when I'm prompted for network configuration. I booted into LiveCD and had internet just fine. After re-installing FreeBSD, booting up the router light is off until 
	
	



```
re0: link state changed to up.
```

A couple milliseconds later I get 
	
	



```
re0: link state changed to down
```
and lose my NIC again.


```
dmesg re0
media:  Ethernet autoselect (none)
status: no carrier
```

I can ping localhost but not the router, during boot up I get both green lights on NIC and router, but re0 has no link.
Could it be a driver problem?

EDIT:
I fixed it for the moment.

```
ifconfig re0 media 10baseT

ping 192.168.1.1
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq.......:)
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 16, 2015)

What kind of router?  I feel like I've hard set speed and duplex more in the past but stuff nowadays handles it better.  Maybe the FreeBSD driver is more sensitive to speed/duplex issues.  Does keeping it hard set resolve the issue permanently?


----------



## orphansec (Feb 18, 2015)

Verizon fios M1424WR. I'm not totally sure how to perma set, and I noticed my CPU load jumps to 1.25 at boot then settles down to (0.01 at time of writing this) so I've been waiting for the load spike to subside then I start the network tap (re0 media 100baseTX).

Here is `dmesg`:


```
mrfree@orphan:~ % dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RC3-p1 #1: Mon Feb 16 15:52:54 EST 2015
    root@orphan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ORPHAN amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT: running with driver "vga".
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3400.10-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306a9  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3a  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7f9ae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features=0x281<FSGSBASE,SMEP,ERMS>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8160817152 (7782 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  6
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d93090, 0) error 19
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 67, 1 (4) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf7800000-0xf7bfffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7d00000-0xf7d0ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7d18000-0xf7d183ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7d10000-0xf7d13fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf7c00000-0xf7c3ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
hdac1: <ATI (0xaab0) HDA Controller> mem 0xf7c60000-0xf7c63fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: hdac_get_capabilities: Invalid corb size (0)
device_attach: hdac1 attach returned 6
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci4
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: bc:1f:f3:4a:47:bb
mrfree@orphan:~ %
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 2, 2015)

Has setting duplex been working so far?  You should be able to append the "media 100baseTX" string at the end of the ifconfig_re0= line in your rc.conf.


----------



## orphansec (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks. I actually have come to like the way I'm doing it now. `linkup` and `linkdown` stored inside /bin. I think it's kinda cool actually, I'd like to add it to `i3lock`.

Sorry for being a Noob and Thanks for all your help Junovitch.


----------

